
H-1B visa use cuts U.S. programmer, software engineer wages by up to 6% - nreece
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9131729
======
h1bored
Mental note: ask for 6% raise tomorrow.

